# How to safely remove algae?



## LVL UP (Feb 22, 2010)

Is there a safe way to remove green fuzzy algae from my tank ornaments without killing the brown algae in my tank? My otocinclus needs it. I neglected the change the water and now I have an algae problem. I also have hard green algae on the glass, but I can scrape that off. Can I use chemicals to remove the fuzzy algae? I have corries, mollies, and ghost shrimp. Edit: I think it's brush algae. I read somewhere that you could take out the ornaments and put them in bleach water. Is that safe?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello LVL...

I can only tell you what I did to control algae and it was to plant a couple of new plants every three weeks when I did my water changes. I have large tanks and when I notice the algae growing a little, that's what I do.

Algae generally becomes a problem when there are too many nutrients in the water. So, adding a couple of plants will use up the nutrients and as they grow, will complete with the algae for food. Stem plants work well, because they get the bulk of their nutrients from the water. Eventually, the more complex plants use up the food in the water and the algae dies back for lack of food.

After planting off and on for several years, my tanks are full of plants and the algae is no problem.

Just one of no doubt many opinions.

B


----------

